# Redfish Ceviche



## txslindsey (May 18, 2014)

This is one of my favorite dishes to fix during the summer and it's always a huge hit!

1. Go catch a Redfish...this is sometimes the tricky part, lol. You have to use a fresh fish. Clean it like normal and wash the fillets. 
2. Cut the fish into bite size squares and cover with fresh lime juice. Depending on the size of the limes it usually takes about 6. You want to make sure that the lime juice is completely soaking the fish. Place the container in the fridge while you prepare the rest. 
3. Cut the following and throw into a big bowl:

Two good size tomatoes, 2 avocados, 1 good size purple onion, 1 fresh jalapeno (make sure to remove all of the seeds), a handful of cilantro. 

I like to add a small can of drained whole kernel corn as well, it give it a nice festive color. 

The fish will be ready in about two hours. It will turn solid white, that's how you know it's good to go. 

Finally combine all ingredients, do not drain off any of the lime juice. Add salt to taste and VOILA!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

Dude, Skip the can of corn. One corn cob steamed or boiled will do you right. Scrape the white milk juices out after the kernals.. 

First post is goo though Keep em coming... Look me up with a full stomach..


----------



## Brushpoppin (Jul 24, 2012)

Will try for sure


----------



## Knotty Fly (Jun 29, 2012)

txslindsey said:


> This is one of my favorite dishes to fix during the summer and it's always a huge hit!
> 
> 1. Go catch a Redfish...this is sometimes the tricky part, lol. You have to use a fresh fish. Clean it like normal and wash the fillets.
> 2. Cut the fish into bite size squares and cover with fresh lime juice. Depending on the size of the limes it usually takes about 6. You want to make sure that the lime juice is completely soaking the fish. Place the container in the fridge while you prepare the rest.
> ...


WOW, that sounds awesome !!!


----------



## tspitzer (Feb 7, 2013)

good one--what can you use beside Cilantro--cannot stand the site or smell or taste of it--I know a lot of folks like it but it just not for me!!


----------



## groza (Aug 30, 2014)

Actually, you don't have to use cilantro. My husband and I have made ceviche on a fishing/sailboat trip and only used what was in the boat, which was fish (obviously, trout most the time) onion, cucumbers, jalapenos, and avocados. 

The cucumbers gave it a really fresh taste as well. If you just need the some color, then try parsley. 

Good Eating!


----------



## Captain Dave (Jul 19, 2006)

tspitzer said:


> good one--what can you use beside Cilantro--cannot stand the site or smell or taste of it--I know a lot of folks like it but it just not for me!!


I could see the taste, but the site ? LOL:cheers: You ever shop in a produce section ? Very scary nightmare items in there..lol.

One can use fresh flat leaf parsley instead.

I use herbs from my garden. Oregano, parsley, tarragon and sometimes basil.

The tarragon n Cucumber mixture works great. Im feeling generous today. Here are a few more additives only if you can stand the site of em.. lol

Mexican Oregano dries is a must
Fresh Mint
De-seed your Tomatoes
Fresh Citrus - Lime n Orange - bottled needs to go
English Cucumber or standard. ( De-seeded ) 
White Wine Vinegar
Radish
Rice Wine Vinegar
Tabasco Red Pepper Sauce or other red cayenne pepper sauce
Scallops, chopped Shrimp or crawfeech
Palm Hearts
Watermelon
black olives rinsed
green n all color peppers


----------

